# New Mobil 1 15w50 formula



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

Mobil 1 recently reintroduced its 15w50 formula to replace the 5w50
does anybody have any experience with this oil particularly in a 12v VR6 from 1998?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: New Mobil 1 15w50 formula (WannabeVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannabeVWguy* »_Mobil 1 recently reintroduced its 15w50 formula to replace the 5w50
does anybody have any experience with this oil particularly in a 12v VR6 from 1998?


I don't ever remember seeing any such a thing as 5W-50 Mobil 1, however, I've seen 15W-50 Mobil 1 on the shelves for years. FWIW, I'd only use a 15W-50 in the summer as it would be waaay too thick to use around here when the temperatures head south of zero.
Edit: I just noticed that the Mobil web site says, "Back by popular demand, Mobil 1® 15W-50's..." Hmmm, never noticed that it wasn't on the market.










_Modified by shipo at 12:47 PM 8-23-2008_


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: New Mobil 1 15w50 formula (shipo)*

well i dont drive my car in the winter and it gets tracked from time to time so i currently use amsoil 20w50 series 2000 (race stuff) but it tends to get dirty (black) rather quickly and i dunno if its worth the 13 dollars a litre if im changing it every 5000 kms


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: New Mobil 1 15w50 formula (WannabeVWguy)*

In that case, I'm thinking that the 15W-50 would be perfect for your car.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: New Mobil 1 15w50 formula (shipo)*

Except W50 is too thick for a VR and can cause burnt lifters! So stick with W40.


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: New Mobil 1 15w50 formula (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_Except W50 is too thick for a VR and can cause burnt lifters! So stick with W40.

I've been running 20w50 for 3 and a half years...my lifters are fine


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: New Mobil 1 15w50 formula (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_Except W50 is too thick for a VR and can cause burnt lifters! So stick with W40.

I'm about 90% sure that I ran an xW-50 version of Mobil 1 on my 1995 VR6. I drove that car for well over 100,000 miles and the engine ran as smooth the day I sold it as it did the day I drove it off the showroom floor.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: New Mobil 1 15w50 formula (shipo)*









I was told by an engine builder, so that's what I believe! I've got 175,000 miles and my engine's fine!


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: New Mobil 1 15w50 formula (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_








I was told by an engine builder, so that's what I believe! I've got 175,000 miles and my engine's fine!









ok fine but this isnt my original question. it says right in the owners manual that for temperatures approaching 30 degrees celcius ambiant that you can use 20w50 in the car...so the debate it pointless
back to the original question...does anybody have experience with the new 15w50?


----------

